#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Anyone know what this means??

## D_perez_18

:Smile: The other day I was drawing out some sketches and this just came to me anyone know what it might be or if there is something that looks like this?? 
Please let me know what it mean!! thank you :Smile: 
1314460053220.jpg

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Well, What I would say you have there is a personal symbol. This is a symbol that you yourself has created, and to which there is no equal. I have a personal symbol that stands on it's own as well, I use it more as a personal sigil than a symbol itself in spellwork. The wonderful thing about personal symbols is that they don't have a preset meaning, instead you decide it's meaning based on what is important to you.  :Smile:

----------


## D_perez_18

The thing is ever since I drew this i've been a lil bit obsessed with it ive never dabbled in the occult or witchcraft so thats why ive posted it on here to see if it had anything to with it.. So im guessing it has nothing to do with "magic" or any other purpose but rather then a symbol created by my mind to represent myself.. 

Well thank you for your input and time  :Smile:

----------


## mohammedrahman

POWER OF YOUR SPIRITUAL STRENGTH Talisman. To gain the Magical power of invisibility, to make you invisible in terms of trouble of armed robbers THE GREAT MYSTERIOUS MAGICAL DEFINE POWER OF THE GREAT AMAL HAMZAAD Talisman.{The hidden spiritual The man who will hold such a secret HAMZAAD Talisman. the world will be in his feet and will be too small for him. THE WONDERS THAT THE GREAT HAMZAAD { THE SECRET ANGEL} WILL PERFORM FOR YOU. 1] To gain the power of invisibility, to make you invisible in terms of trouble of armed robbers ,no one will see you or witness your actions, the power permits you to penetrate anywhere unseen and un-notice. You can investigate someone without him noticing you even by using your camera will not be noticed. At anytime you want to be invisible to people eyes all you need to do is to hang this great AMAL HAMZAAD Talisman. on your neck and hold it with your right hand and you will hold a mirror on your left hand look at yourself on the mirror and pronounce the magic word that i will send to you, you will not see your face again on that mirror automatically you are invisible ,you can now go anywhere you wish to go. If you desire to make yourself visible, you will pronounce the second secret word and you will be automatically be visible to people.Police and army in WEST AFRICA use this great power for their protection and their investigations.

2] AMAL HAMZAAD { THE SECRET ANGEL} is also a messenger for you, for example; if you want your divorced wife or husband to come back to you , all you need to do is to hang THE GREAT HAMZAAD Talisman on your neck and hold it with your right hand and pronounce the secret word and mention the name of the person you wish to come back to you , at this moment THE GREAT HAMZAAD { THE SECRET ANGEL} will be on duty and within a few hours he or she will be pleading to came back to you. if you also wish that your boyfriend or girlfriend to came to you, you should follow the same process.

3]if you want to get something from someone by telephone ,call him/her on phone use the same process he or she will send to you what are requesting , he or she must surely send it to you. by all means.

4] If you want to know anything past or present or condition and position of a person. get a white plate fill it with water and hang AMAL HAMZAAD Talisman on your neck and hold it with your right hand look into the plate of water and pronounce the secret word, the water will gradually change to blue color and you will see what you wish to see.

5]If you are looking for a job at a particular place ,hang AMAL HAMZAAD Talisman on your neck and hold it with your right hand and request to that i want this job ,mention the name of the job and i want this job to be offered to me.

6] if you are traveling by air Incase a plane is about to crash THE GREAT HAMZAAD [ THE SECRET ANGEL] will safe you and will make you sleep immediately and take you out of the plane and land you on safety ground.

7]if you are a student and you are sitting for examination THE GREAT HAMZAAD { THE SECRET ANGEL} will reveal the examination papers to you and if you request for answer it will reveal it to you.The power of all nine planet are infused into this one power and it work according to the ambitions of the holder which no person can overpower his progress and prosperity and his desire of living. This power helps the wearer to drive away all evil spirits , ghost, bad dreams, sleepless night, poison, gunshots, robbery, accidents and also help a person to achieve the impossible desires in life specially for chronic diseases, barren woman ,lack of knowledge, safe traveling, safe delivery of a child , marriage proposals, passion for love ,jobs . Promotion in jobs.It will prove to be your guardian angel always at your command.I receive calls around the world everyday from people thanking me for this great power. Life will be no misery anymore and will be full of the happiness and pleasure through the guardians.I will send you AMAL HAMZAAD Talisman{ THE SECRET ANGEL} This will take about 3 to 4 days to deliver.TO GET REPLY FROM ME SEND ME YOUR NAMES: ADDRESS:COUNTRY:SEX:AGE:TEL NUMBER: I will be waiting for you response.
CONTACT. Mohammed Rahman
International Astrologer and Psychic Adviser
[email protected] Tel;+234 803-064-9883
CALL ME OR SEND TEXT MESSAGE ON Tel;+234 803-064-9883

----------


## chestermccoy

I seem to recognize it from somewhere in the field of mathematics, but, as I haven't taken any math courses since high school (I dread the things), I don't believe I can be any more specific.

----------

